# Kota had a boy!!!



## jaymie124 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello everyone! The month I have been waiting for since July has finally arrived! This is my first foal to be born in my barn! For my mare, Kota, this is her second. Kota is 34" AMHR registered and today is at 300 day! Her last pregnancy was roughly 344 days, no bagging or signs of foaling besides a big belly, and it was an easy birth went out to pasture in the morning came back with a foal! This pregnancy she is developing a bag I think started about 290 days. Its not very big but there is definitely something present  I bought Kota July of last year already confirmed in foal. Well today for day 300 I took some pictures! I don't think a baby will be here tonight or tomorrow but definitely not another 10 months! LOL I will try to post daily about anything I notice but I will try to take pics every 3 days until things start to "ripen" I know how much watching other posts have helped me learn so I'm hoping mine will assist as well!


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh and here are some "normal" pics of her!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 6, 2013)

What a pretty little girl..wishing you a happy foaling.

it is so long to wait some years it just takes forever to wait all those months

can we get some pics or info on Daddy?


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 6, 2013)

Shes a pretty girl and look at her mane!!! (im a sucker for long manes hehe) and of course a lovely blue eye




I agree can we see some pics of daddy to be


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 6, 2013)

OOPS! Of course!! Totally slipped my mind I'm a bit caught up on her  daddy is AMHR and AMHA registered name: Vermilyea Farms Atlantis. I do not own him so I won't post pictures but I'm sure if you google him you can find him! He is 29 1/2" black paint similar in look like my girl. He is 2008 world championship top ten yearling and 2009 AMHA world championship top 3 2yro under 29" and under. Bond bloodlines running though him pretty solidly lol. He is gorgeous! he was the father of last baby with Kota and produced a bay paint who was outstanding! The first picture I saw of Kota was her mane long and flowing running in a snowy pasture. Love at first site 2 weeks later I brought her home



I too am a long mane sucker so glad her and my stallion are thick and past shoulder


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 7, 2013)

She is so pretty! Looks like your girl is running along the same due date as one of mine, how exciting! Sounds like the stallion is quite a looker too, you must be thrilled. Best of luck, keep the pics coming(I say this as I myself have lagged behind on pics haha.)


----------



## countrymini (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey Jaymie, Kota is a lovely little mare. What a gorgeous mane! My mare is due about the same as Kota too, so you've set up a nice race now lol


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the nutty nursery



Your little girl is adorable and looks like she is doing very well. The photos are just perfect but could you post them a tad bigger next time





I am off to google daddy


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 7, 2013)

What a lovely little mare!! No wonder you are excited about this baby. Thank you for the pictures and the promise to keep them coming.





Oh, and a big welcome to the Nutty Nursery!!


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am so blessed to have her. She is not the sweetest of minis and because of that she was just barely in my price range. She definitely is a "keep to herself" mare  And me loving "problem" horses it was perfect. I am now more excited that we have a race going on! One of my breeder friends also has a mare or two that is on this same schedule. Go figure March and April who would have guessed?



not sure how to make pictures larger. I'm still fairly new to the forum. I have done lots of snooping but not many pictures.LOL I took the pics originally on my cellphone if that might be the cause for smaller. I plan on keeping new baby regardless of gender or size for two reasons. Its bound to be gorgeous and its my first how could I sell my first? LOL The last baby was a colt bay paint who was on the larger size. besides being a titch leggy he was gorgeous solid shoulder and a nice head. He also had the same unique marking on his shoulder like my mare. I am pretty sure the marking will trace down again. (she is a homozygous paint) I will try to be as loyal to pictures as I can be but you might have to yell at me from time to time


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 8, 2013)

Alright her mood has been the same not a whole lot of change in udders or hooha past two days, I will take pictures as best I can tomorrow! But can someone maybe explain to me how to make them larger? I'm gonna try taking them on my real camera if i can find it lol


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 9, 2013)

For some fun I have attached a photo of Kota early in her pregnancy! Here she is around 4 months her belly has grown so much... poor girl probably terribly miserable!!!


----------



## countrymini (Mar 9, 2013)

She's even more beautiful under that coat!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 9, 2013)

wow she really is stunning


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree, what a lovely mare you have! Crossing my fingers you get a carbon copy foal of Kota!!!


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 9, 2013)

Today is day 303 for her so I took pictures of her. I can see she is definitely filling steadily with udders. Her mood has been a bit more cuddly than normal for her too so I am enjoying that


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 10, 2013)

She is so pretty... as obsessed about showing as I am with my goats, this board is going to make me want to start showing minis too.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 10, 2013)

She's certainly a very beautiful mare - no wonder you are so excited about this foal - and she's progressing just perfectly!


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 10, 2013)

I rather enjoy her "by the book" progress so far



since she is my first preggy mare its alot easier for me than playing the stay at the barn all night guessing game LOL I do not live on site with them though I really wish I could. Because of that I will probably stall her in the "foaling" stall at night starting the 13th or so I will make trips early out to let her out and hangout there most the morning then head back hangout and put her away for the night. Jamie if you have a mini group around you or shows you should! I have heard it is alot of fun! I am from Kansas and I know there are not nearly as many mini events as big horses. The most are to big or far away for me to go to or else I would be showing for sure!


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 10, 2013)

My girl only has one eye and has had a rough life. I'm not sure she is show material, but she'll get treated like she is for the rest of her life with me! =)


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh poor girl! At least she is in the best of care now! I have a rescued mini/pony (and have done a few large then moved them on) My heart goes out to your girl! Maybe try local saddle clubs and see if they would allow your mini to be included in halter? I have had some good luck with my local club but they mostly just do riding events not halter. The loss of an eye is no reason at all for a horse to be deamed "ugly" or unfit. Its the heart that counts the most for me




Kota may be very pretty but she is very sour normally in manner but my "plain" mini and paint rescue are the sweetest things and I know they understand emotions because they will show it by the way those two strive to make it all better.



I would love to see what your girl looks like! And what kind of goats? I have a passion for anything that can spend time on a farm  if it was up to me we would have a pair of all the farm animals! lol!!


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for your interest in her. I have a topic about her with a LOT of photos. There are some goat photos too. They are nubians, and I spend almost all of time and money on them =). http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=132676&page=8&do=findComment&comment=1534832


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 13, 2013)

I am probably going to start following your forum if I can sneak it in my busy day! lol she is darling!

Today is Kota's 307 day I took pictures yesterday but ended up running out of town and wasn't able to post them till now! Her mood is REALLY on the cuddly side. I am enjoying every bit of it. Not a whole lot of changes to my eyes so prob will start stalling next week as she just doesn't seem ready yet.


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 14, 2013)

I ended up coming out to the farm early to clip Kota a bit for baby. Well she IMMEDIATELY came up to be fed. She was very sweet during most my clipping and her meal. During the meal she was rather NORMAL physically. I was doing a bit of her back thigh near her tail area and moved her tail a bit to not get any by accident just happened to glance at her hooha and noticed it a bit puffy. Went to go grab my camera came back she had left me a mushy poop. Checked her hooha again spread it a touch it was RED and looked like possibly leftovers of a mucus plug. Let her loose in the barn as I got a stall a bit better prepared just incase. she didn't eat any of the loose hay and just kept mildly pacing. Put her in the stall with a bale wasn't interested in food for quite some time. I had forgotten to take a pic so I went to take one and the poofiness seemed to have disappear! Well I didn't check the color as I don't want to bug her. She is eating very little bite walk around a few steps and the bite again. She has stretched her head out and held it low a few times which is NOT her normal resting phase. Even looked to be breathing a bit faster than normal. Se keeps resting with her right foot which she rarely does she favors her left. She also will lift her tail slightly and just hold it there for a second or two than drop it.


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 14, 2013)

I am able to create a wifi hotspot with my cell phone so I am using my iPod touch as my laptop is at home but she is making me wonder if its not right about time....


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2013)

Sending prayers



keep us updated if you can


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 14, 2013)

I will try my best



I am sitting on a bunch of blankets in her stall with her LOL are straw was supposed to arrive yesterday for her bedding but it didn't :/ I have sent my father out to pick up a few bales so I'm hoping they should be here shortly. I have some prairie hay i will throw in if she starts to act like its happening NOW I will just use those but I'm hoping the straw will beat her soI can use cheaper stuff lol!


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here are a few pics as of current she seems a bit clingy normally she is a bit of a distance but she is hanging out right here another change...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2013)

lets hope it arrives in time


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 14, 2013)

Lots of belly "leaping" I think her hooha is getting puffy again but I can't quite tell from my angle. She is appearing very relaxed as of I did manage to get a few good videos of her leaping belly! I'm hoping she will go today as I work for the next three days... I also am supposed to leave town tonight and Saturday night.. Oh Kota dear c'mon.... Lol


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 14, 2013)

We are definately puffy! Will post a pic very shortly.


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is the picture I just took of her "puffy" hooha and the other is one I had tried to take of her puffiness but it had disappeared.







trim.PLAw6F.MOV


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 14, 2013)

She is constantly just holding her tail up still waiting on the straw but I won't hesitate to throw down feeding hay if I need to! Lol she suddenly just got a bit antsy after she peed switched her taipans stomped her feet switching a little mor... That the first of that...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2013)

I have never seen a foal that active before the birth, it could be that she is uncomfy cos foal is repositioning.


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 14, 2013)

I've been wondering that too but she is just abnormal for her. What are your experience with a poofy hooha? I have the time to spend as of so I'm rather enjoying just hanging out with her



I'd rather be safe then sorry that's for sure


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2013)

try and see what colour she is inside her hooha


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 14, 2013)

She got all cranky when I tried to check then wouldn't let me near her bum *sigh* but I DID notice poofiness is now gone... Lol! Since I had to head town I left but I will check her agin tonight.


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh no! That's a little scary when whole towns do that



no need to apologize! All is well



I checked on her about 10 my time (central kansas) she was fine being a grouch lol all was normal though



I will try to sneak out there in the morning before I go to work but not sure i will be able to. I have heard time and time again "KNOW" the mare "KNOW" her routine so i have been taking notes for months and it honestly has helped as for today I got some good learning videos!



I also took early pictures from behind and her side just wish I would have thought udders



I will take her three day pics tomorrow again



heading to the pinned to post videos!


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 18, 2013)

Today is day 312 for Kota! Udder is nice and full. Her attitude is more cranky now... Got busy the last few days so haven't been able to post


----------



## countrymini (Mar 19, 2013)

Exciting!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 20, 2013)

She's developing quite nicely. I agree with the others that she is so beautiful. Daddy is too! Are you hoping for a black? Filly? Colt? I know you want it healthy, but it's okay to have a "dream sheet" too!


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmmm I would like a colt to breed with my other mare and I would love blue eyes... I truly would love anything but black as I have 2 including Kota already  a redish color would be perfect lol yep I think that covers my "dream sheet" as long as all is well I am happy and thankful but those would be the whipped topping and cherries on top. She was rolling a few times today about 3 times so you were spot on about that!!! She is cranky for sure udder is maintaining but I do think she might have some more to grow. I think I saw another wrinkle at the top so I'm gonna be watching her for sure. Hooha is still the same other than that she is looking good!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2013)

She is progressing nicely






Do you have some straw to put down in her pen for when she is foaling? Also now if she needs to roll the foal into position it would be softer for her.


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 21, 2013)

She now has a thick bedding of straw it did come last week


----------



## teng (Mar 25, 2013)

any progress on your mare, my mare is due around the same time, but we don't have a 'nice bag' like you do !!!


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 25, 2013)

So sorry I've been swamped with work and recently bought a new horse so have been quite busy



she has been rolling more often caught her rolling in her straw yesterday. today is my day off so I will spend most my time out there today



udder is still maintaining, stomach appears to have dropped more (yesterday anyways lol)and not a lot of change everywhere else lol will post pics after I go out today


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 25, 2013)

I forgot belly shots!! I am so sorry!! Here is everything else and she was mean to me today kicked me and bit me :/ grouch lol other than super grouchy she was normal didn't notice rolling today


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh a new horsey, we want pics


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oops forgot to add this one! Here are a few of my new addition Maggie Mae to help pass the time  she is 6yro paint/QH around 14ish hands I need to measure for exact hand hehe she is a sorrel but has some white in her thighs and on top of her rump near her tail I think she is roaning out as it comes across her belly too very lightly


----------



## jaymie124 (Apr 1, 2013)

Today Kota is at day 326! She still has a wide belly udder was a bit smaller today



other than that not much has changed hehe I haven't been able to get pics recently she really won't cooperate for that recently



silly girl!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 2, 2013)

I like a short horse! My Arab is 14h as well. She's pretty.


----------



## jaymie124 (Apr 4, 2013)

yesterday was 328 i noticed she had rolled all her hay flat and took some photos :

today i go out after work and I have a 18" tall little bouncing bundle! its a healthy boy with "paw prints" in his front socks and is solid black besides his little booties. all was healthy and well nursing like a pro and dashing ahead of mom kicking up his heels!


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations what a lovely surprise!! hes a little cutie


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your little colt. He sure is cute





Congratulations on the safe arrival of your little colt. He sure is cute


----------



## jaymie124 (Apr 5, 2013)

Can someone please go back to page five and "quote" me so the pictures appear more at the end? She was day 312 and some of the pictures are just so similar to what I took the night before she foaled. Just thought it be fun to bring then up compare and just a way to show how things can progress very rapidly.


----------



## jaymie124 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you! I am so thankful all went well( no dystocis, bag broke accordingly, not a big foal etc) I was not able to e there and it's just augh so thankful right now lol he is a little brat though mama has had this bad kicking habit and I can totally see her personality in the little guy it's quite amusing sometimes


----------



## cassie (Apr 5, 2013)

Oops how very very cute!! Lol love his little socks congrats! What a good girl to have him all by herself!


----------



## minie812 (Apr 5, 2013)

OmGoodness Kota foaled a handsome boy for you. He sure looks like daddy. Got that dishy BOND head. Long legs ? Give him a day or two and he will really unfold for you. Marked like daddy except AMAN has a bit of white in his mane. That was a great cross with the bloodlines. Congrats to you!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh many congratulations!! What a super little colt (just what you ordered except for the colour - which I love!) And she foaled in the day too - clever girl - I know you were at work, but it just goes to remind others who think they are safe to leave their girls during the day that mares can foal at ANY time, and, providing it is within your power, regular checks need to be done day and night!!

Please keep the pictures coming, he is adorable. Again many congrats!!


----------



## atotton (Apr 5, 2013)

Handsome lil guy. Congratulations!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats!!!! He is adorable! I love the little socks! So pretty!


----------



## little lady (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats! He is adorable!


----------



## lexischase (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations!!! I love the black with his teeny booties! So adorable!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh, what a cutie. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh, my, what a cutie! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Connie P (Apr 5, 2013)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## chandab (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## jaymie124 (Apr 5, 2013)

Her are some more of the little boy



he was very timid of me yesterday but today he fell asleep in my lap! Still deciding on a name... Lol! Thank you everyone!! I am so proud of Kota!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations, he's a looker!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2013)

He is adorable


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 5, 2013)

congrats on your handsome little guy


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 5, 2013)

His little white patches are so cute, hes is going to be quite striking when hes older


----------



## jaymie124 (Apr 5, 2013)

Of course!! Will do ASAP I haven't been home so I quickly posted those earlier  will do now!! Thanks everyone!! He definately had my heart with his coal black and spots in his booties



Now I have a question. I was wondering what were some ways to guess the height when full grown? I know it not good to rely in them but I think it would be fun to do!


----------



## amystours (Apr 5, 2013)

Measuring the coffin bone...and that's all I know, lol. Someone posted how to do it somewhere, I just don't remember where.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 6, 2013)

Try this:

http://www.lilbeginnings.com/info/misc/


----------



## amystours (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, Renee! I bookmarked that page for future reference.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 6, 2013)

Congratulations on your beautiful colt! So glad all went well!


----------

